# [SOLVED] General Questions..



## sfglds (Apr 19, 2012)

So I'm seeing some small issues with Win 8 and I've had it for about a year now. One would be the Remote Desktop Connection and the other would be Homegroup. Now I'm a tech so being able to connect to other peoples computers so I can help them troubleshoot them is a necessary thing. Plus being able to see the computers in my homegroup which I am connected to one.

I have tried using the PC Remote Windows to connect to other computers and that doesn't work either. I've ended up finding a temporary solution to this issue by installing a 3rd party connection wizard, but i'd much prefer to use the one that comes with the OS. I've had my roommate help me troubleshoot this issue and even they can't figure out why my Windows 7 laptop can connect to my Windows 8 desktop but not the other way around. My Desktop says It can't find said computer when the computer is currently turned on, just sitting idle. So this is quite annoying. 

Now the Homegroup is one that puzzles me. the other computers on within my home group can see my computer and access it but I can not see theirs or my other computer that is part of the home group. I don't know how to fix this. I've tried running the Home Group troubleshooter and that doesn't help.

I've been waiting for some sort of update for my desktop to help fix a couple of these issues. But none have come yet. I don't know if you guys (Microsoft) don't know they exist or what. I've had them since I installed the OS. It's quite annoying. So I'm hoping someone can give me some insight into this so I can try and get these two issues fixed. 

thanks,
Sam


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: General Questions..*

For the homegroup problem have you checked this page
HomeGroup problems in Windows - Microsoft Windows Help
Not the troubleshooter itself as you stated you tried it already but the things to try below it.

As for the Remote Desktop
I use the Metro app as well as the Desktop version and both work fine for me.

What is the error you are getting, is there anything in the event logs?


----------



## sfglds (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: General Questions..*

for the homegroup it says that it can't see any of the computers within the homegroup but it will say it is connected to one. 

As for the Remote Desktop it says it can't locate the computer on the network when the computer I'm trying to access to actually make sure it works is sitting no less then 10 feet from me and is on my wireless network. I can connect to my desktop from my other computer but i can't connect to my laptop from my desktop. I think I checked the event logs a while back but i wasn't really sure as to what code i'm looking for. Can you give me some inclination as to what type of code I should be looking for? Then I can go looking and see what it says. 

Sam


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: General Questions..*

When running the Remote Desktop software are you trying by computername or IP address. As the Computer name of this New machine may not be seen in the DNS cache yet, try by IP address

Start with Anything in the event log with a Red ! on both your machine as well as the laptop.

Can you Ping the laptop?

Can you post ipconfig /all from both your machine as well as the Laptop?


----------



## sfglds (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: General Questions..*

So for the Remote Desktop. 

I get this message:

Remote Desktop can't connect to the remote computer for one of these reasons

1) Remote Access to the server is not enabled
2) The Remote PC is turned off (this is not true as it is mainly left on 24/7)
3) The remote computer is not available on the network (which it is because I can ping from it from my laptop to my desktop and from my desktop to my laptop)

Do you have a specific services area I should be looking in because that's over 30 thousand entries in the Events Log. I've looked through most of it and there aren't any red flags that I can find. I haven't been through the entire thing yet. Should i go through the entire thing when i'm not finding any red flags? the Remote Desktop Connection Wizard just sits at "initializing a secure remote connection" until it eventually times out and gives the error message i gave up above. So I don't really know what to do. I've been through the services window and i activated all the services that i thought go with the Remote Desktop Connection Process. I can't even connect to it through it's IP address like you suggested in trying. I've always wondered if it was something that was not put into the version of Windows 8 on the MSDNAA (Microsoft Student Discount Academic Alliance) website. That's where I got it from since I was a student at Madison College in Madison, WI. So i don' really know. 

That homegroup help page you link Tomshawk, doesn't help much. Tried everything on it. Nothing seemed to help.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: General Questions..*

If you can ping it but cant RDP to it, I tend to think
1) RDP is not enabled
2) There is Firewall software blocking it.

Have you changed the Listening port that the client machine listens to and maybe just forgot you changed it? Wild Guess and I'm sure you haven't just throwing out ideas

If you have firewall software installed and enabled it, you need to enable pin holes through it but we need to know which firewall software to be able to give good instructions.

Sorry about the Homegroup suggestion, that was my best guess as I have not worked with it in Windows 8 yet. Hopefully others will come behind me with better suggestions.


----------



## sfglds (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: General Questions..*

I'm using the Windows 8 Firewall. I haven't used a 3rd party Firewall since I installed Windows 7 some time ago. I'll check the port though. That is a good idea.


----------



## sfglds (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: General Questions..*

They both seem to be using the same ports on their firewalls for the RDP. So I'm unsure as to what to check next.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: General Questions..*

Wait, are these windows 8 home PC's?


----------



## sfglds (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: General Questions..*

No one is a Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit OS on my laptop and the desktop is Windows 8 which is 64 Bit also but it's professional


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: General Questions..*

You cant set up Windows 7 home as a RDP host
Windows 8 Home either


----------



## sfglds (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: General Questions..*

that would make sense. but then why can i connect to my desktop from my laptop?


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: General Questions..*

Your profile says windows 8 Pro, isn't that your desktop?


----------



## sfglds (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: General Questions..*

yes sir. I also have a Windows 7 laptop.


----------



## sfglds (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: General Questions..*

My Desktop is my main machine. I only use the laptop when i go places. If i could put my laptop on here as a computer i own i would. But i didn't see a way how to.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: General Questions..*

OK, Well you can remote to the desktop from the laptop because the desktop has the ability to host RDP

since Windows 7, the home version can remote into a pro machine but it can not be a host for RDP


----------



## sfglds (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: General Questions..*

So let me get this straight. I can Remote into the desktop because 8 Pro is backwards compatible but 7 Home Premium isn't Forwards Compatible? so to fix the issue I would need to upgrade my laptop from Windows 7 Home Premium to like Windows 7 Professional, correct?


----------



## sfglds (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: General Questions..*

so they can both possibly talk back and forth to eachother on the same language.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: General Questions..*

No, its not a compatibility issue

It's because Microsoft left out the ability to host period on the Home version of the OS


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: General Questions..*



sfglds said:


> so to fix the issue I would need to upgrade my laptop from Windows 7 Home Premium to like Windows 7 Professional, correct?


Yes, if you want to use RDP and not a third party program


----------



## sfglds (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: General Questions..*

so then upgrading should fix the issue right?


----------



## sfglds (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: General Questions..*

Ok thanks for the help.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

well you can connect through you laptop ie wireless to wired ie desktop, but not with remote desktop, I have done this to browse files while using my laptop downstairs, and the desktop top being upstairs, as it is connect to the wired router then click on my pc icon on the laptop, then enter my user name and password then I can browse on my pc upstairs. the only other way is to get windows ultimate and install on the deskstop.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Anytime sfglds,

glad to help

Steve is right, you can still browse files, just not RDP


----------

